# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Anyone willing to help/share Venison Sausage recipes??

## Roy Lehndorf

Well

We've got the mincer , it does around 150kg of meat per hour so a semi industrial job.

We've been making mince ...yea yea I know not rocket science but saves us some money doing it ourselves ...... So Next is giving homemade venison sausages a crack.

We're keen as to get some advice and recipes to carry on our home made cottage small goods.....

Any help is appreciated 

Cheers

----------


## Gibo

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ge-idea-17766/

Bit of info in there

----------


## Gapped axe

munching on a couple as I type.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ge-idea-17766/
> 
> Bit of info in there


Sweet fella - thanks for that .... the next red skin's gonna go this way , good idea cooking a bit of the mix before you make 30kgs of them!

----------


## P38

Check out Scott Rea Projects on YouTube.

Scott is a professional Butcher.





Have tried a few of his recipes now

Simple and delicious.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

.

----------


## Natatale

Ive got about 30kg's of Venison for the mincer in the freezer, and l'm in Tauranga  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Scott Rea has some super recipes...and he is such a character...the one he did recently with the woodcock was unbelievable...will try it on quail this coming season if I can get a couple or a few of the little beauties...


Addend...sorry Guys that has absolutely nothing to do with venison...

----------


## Rushy

> Scott Rea has some super recipes...and he is such a character...the one he did recently with the woodcock was unbelievable...will try it on quail this coming season if I can get a couple or a few of the little beauties...
> 
> 
> Addend...sorry Guys that has absolutely nothing to do with venison...


As probably this forum's preeminent highjacker of threads I grant you a royal pardon Eeebees.  Also nothing to do with venison sausages.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

[QUOTE=Natatale;443329]Ive got about 30kg's of Venison for the mincer in the freezer, and l'm in Tauranga  :Thumbsup: [/QUOTE

Sweet as - could be a deal to be done , the mincer is rated at around 150kgs per hour and I've got mince tubes that package them in around 500 to 700 gram packets.



Cheers

----------


## Natatale

I Have PM'ed you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Harryg

Got this recipe from a mate
15kg Venison
35% fat ( we cut that back to about 20% of pork fat )
2.7kg Pre mix (we used whole meal bread crumbs)
20g Salt
20g black pepper
20g Mixed Herbs
1 Kg Carrot
1Kg Onion
1Kg Apple 
Mix with water to suit
We made some into burgers and they are really good. If you try making them let us know what you think

----------


## Beaker

> Got this recipe from a mate
> 15kg Venison
> 35% fat ( we cut that back to about 20% of pork fat )
> 2.7kg Pre mix (we used whole meal bread crumbs)
> 20g Salt
> 20g black pepper
> 20g Mixed Herbs
> 1 Kg Carrot
> 1Kg Onion
> ...


Sounds great , but why carrots?

----------


## LOC

night vision

----------


## Beaker

> night vision


Well there you go then, hadn't thought of it like that.

It's a pet peeve of mine - a steak pie should not have pea's in it. Meat sausages should not contain surplus veggies. How ever if they add a valuable and valid taste to it - ok (ie onions ), but in that mix, I struggle to see the point of them..... the rest looks Grand (maybe some chilli added....  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Rushy

We all deserve a taste test when you are done.

----------


## chrome

Adds a bit of sweetness I bet 
I got a guy to run me some sausages a while back 
Veni chorizo.   
Shit they didn't last long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Willie

> Ive got about 30kg's of Venison for the mincer in the freezer, and l'm in Tauranga


Not wanting to hijack the thread or take a chance away from anyone else however this little beauty has served me well over the years.
Electronic Meat Mincer Sausage Maker - WHITE | Trade Me

----------


## P38

> Not wanting to hijack the thread or take a chance away from anyone else however this little beauty has served me well over the years.
> Electronic Meat Mincer Sausage Maker - WHITE | Trade Me


+1 @Willie

Although I got the Red version ............ Cos everyone knows red always goes faster  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kooza

Good to hear some good reviews
I'm looking at getting a mincer

----------


## Jok

From over the pond. Venison Scotch eggs. Same mix as mentioned above. Boil eggs as you like. 1/2" or less of meat round your egg. Roll in egg wash and double layer of toasted breadcrumbs. In oven medium heat for 30 mins. Out and eat. Go down great on the bar over here. Jok.

----------


## Blue Arrow

@Willie and @P38 I have the same in black. I had only used it to make mince until last weekend, when I made my 1st lot of sausage (with goat):



Used hog casings as sheep ones don't fit on my stuffer tube. I ordered them off this guy: https://oskarbutcher.co.nz and he emailed through a bunch of recipes and instructions on how to build a cold smoker.

I added 30% pork backfat, which is reccomended as the minimum and you can go as high as 50% fat.
Main thing is keeping the meat, fat and mincer cold while grinding. I found keeping the metal bits in the freezer for an hour before hand helpful.

This book was awesome and gave me all the advice I needed: https://www.bookdepository.com/Charc...mOZhoC0Ovw_wcB

You could try this guy if you don't want to fork out for a book. Can be a little hit and miss, don't get me wrong some of his recipes are awesome (but others less so):
Sausage Recipes - How to Make Sausage

Good luck

----------


## Willie

@Blue Arrow, you nailed that bugger! 
I would say personally for me 50% fat is too much, I want it to keep the meat moist but not dripping out the sausage however horses for courses.
Let us know how it tastes as it looks great!!

Mine is actually black as well I just couldn't find a link to that colour  :Thumbsup: 
Red might be faster but everyone knows once you go black.....

----------

